# الشيخ ابو اسماعيل يشفي مريضة مشلولة على كرسي متحرك بعد ان لمسها من اذنها



## oesi no (24 مارس 2012)

*نشرت   الرابطة الشعبية المصرية المؤيدة للشيخ حازم ابو اسماعيل المرشح للرئاسة   المصرية رواية غريبة على صفحتها على الفيسبوك ننشرها حرفيا كما وردت في   صفحتها:

"بعد ألقاء شيخنا الجليل ابو اسماعيل خطبه يوم الجمعه في مسجد أسد بن   الفرات خرج شيخنا الجليل فرئي سيده عاجزه مسكينه مذهوله على كرسى متنقل   امام المسجد تنظر اليه بعين منكسره , فمشى الشيخ حازم والحاشيه فى اتجاها   وامسك بيديها فذهلت السيده جداً , وقالت احقاً انت الشيخ حازم ام شبيهاً له   , فقال الشيخ :انا العبد لله الفقير حازم ابو اسماعيل , فأمسكها الشيخ   حازم من اذنها و نظر بعينه المباركة في عينها نظرة مطولة وقال بعد التلاوات   القرأنيه و ما هي الا دقائق معدوده حتى قامت السيده وركعت لله تدعى للشيخ   حازم بالنصره و امتلأ المسجد بصيحات التكبير و التهليل .... الله اكبر ان   الحمد والشكر اليك يارب.... فكانت المفاجئه عندما التفت الناس للشيخ حازم   ليقبلوه يده فلم يجدوه ".




بركاتك يا شيخ ابو اسماعين 
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 مارس 2012)

*مدددددددددددددددددددددددددد*
*مدد يابوسماعيل مدددددددد*
واضح ان القصة متألفة​


----------



## bob (24 مارس 2012)

> *فكانت المفاجئه عندما التفت الناس للشيخ حازم   ليقبلوه يده فلم يجدوه*


*ده اكيد سبايدر سومعه منقذ المشلولين من ودانهم 
هي طريقة غير تقليدية بس مفعولها اكيد :new6:*


----------



## grges monir (24 مارس 2012)

طيب كويس خالص
هيحل مشاكلنا ببركاتة السماوية 
سيبك بقى من وجع القلب من وزارة وبرامج تنموية وكلام فاضىمن دة ههههههه


----------



## The Antiochian (24 مارس 2012)

*ألا يؤمن المذهب السني بانتهاء زمن المعجزات ؟؟*


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2012)

بركاتك ياشخنا  الجليل 

حازم ابو سماعيل 

ولسه ياما هنشوف 

ضمنا كل مشاكل مصر هتتحل بفضل شيخنا الجليل 

لا داعى لمجلس شعب ولا دستور 
​


----------



## grges monir (24 مارس 2012)

> ضمنا كل مشاكل مصر هتتحل بفضل شيخنا الجليل
> 
> لا داعى لمجلس شعب ولا دستور


لسة قايل كدة كاندى
بيفكرنى بفيلم على الكسار لما كان  فى فيلم معاة عصايا معفرتة تجبلة كل الل ىعاوزة ههههههه


----------



## BITAR (24 مارس 2012)

*البركات هلت 
على خيرة الله
انا سأرشح الشيخ حازم
بمرشح حتى ينضف 
ويصبح اكثر نقاءة
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2012)

*لأَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ مُسَحَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَأَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَيُعْطُونَ آيَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً وَعَجَائِبَ حَتَّى يُضِلُّوا لَوْ أَمْكَنَ الْمُخْتَارِينَ أَيْضاً (مت  24 :  24)*


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 مارس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه 
بركاتك يا سووومعه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 مارس 2012)

استنو عليه يومين و هينشع زيت .. اشمعنا احنا القديسين بيعملو معجزات .. هو مالهوش نفس هو كمان ... بس بما انه مكشوف عنه الحجاب كدة امال ايه كمية المعلومات التاريخية و الجغرافية الغلط اللى بيقولها ؟؟؟ ولا هو تخصص معجزات مش معلومات اصل كل واحد و له تخصص برضه ..


----------



## noraa (24 مارس 2012)

واين اختفى ابواسماعيل هل هو من السواح


----------



## بايبل333 (24 مارس 2012)

*شكل الشيخ هينافس القمص مكارى يونان *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 مارس 2012)

ابو اسماعيل دجال وكداب


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (24 مارس 2012)

بركاتك يا شيخ ابو اسماعين  

ها يبقى قصر الرياسة البيت الاخضر

وكل مشاكل مصر هيحلها بالمعجزات​


----------



## rania79 (24 مارس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه مدددد يا سوومعة مددد
احياة النيى سومعة دة عسل 
كل شوية يتنطط ويعملنا كام حوار كدة يسلونا ف الايام الغابرة دى
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (24 مارس 2012)

*فيلم هندى
*​


----------



## oesi no (24 مارس 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *مدددددددددددددددددددددددددد*
> *مدد يابوسماعيل مدددددددد*
> واضح ان القصة متألفة​


بس اكيد مش انا اللى مألفها :fun_lol:


----------



## tasoni queena (24 مارس 2012)

يخربيت التقليد الاعمى

انا خايفة يقول برش عليهم ماية قارى عليها قرأن


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 مارس 2012)

الراجل من تواضعه اتبخر 
ههههههههههههههه


واي كلام فاضي معقول

مصر في زمن معجزات الانبياء الكذبه الان


----------



## The Coptic Legend (24 مارس 2012)

لا تعليق
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (25 مارس 2012)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مارس 2012)

> * وامسك بيديها فذهلت السيده جداً , وقالت احقاً انت الشيخ حازم ام شبيهاً له , فقال الشيخ :انا العبد لله الفقير حازم ابو اسماعيل , فأمسكها الشيخ حازم من اذنها و نظر بعينه المباركة في عينها نظرة مطولة وقال بعد التلاوات القرأنيه و ما هي الا دقائق معدوده حتى قامت السيده وركعت*




* استغفر الله استغفر الله....مش عيييب عليك يا حج تمسك ست من إدها و كمان تمسك و أذنها و كمان تبص فى عينيها بعيونك المبروكه نظره طوييييله...*
*طب ليه اللمس و البص؟؟ ده علشان الشعاع يطلع و لا إيه؟؟*
* مينفعش من بعيد لبعيد كدا  تتلو تلواتك!!!....*
*عمتا  مش غريبه على الشرير إنه يعمل معجزات..إذاكان قيل إن النبى الكذاب  هيصلى للسماء فتمطر هههههههههه (قلبو كدا فى الكتب و شوفو مين الرسول إلى صلى للمطر  و مبطلش صلاه غير لما المطره نزلت على ذقنه كدا!!! هتعرفو علطووول مين النبى الكذاب إلى كان بيتكلم عنه صحيح مسلم  )*


----------



## اليعازر (25 مارس 2012)

يا جماعة (ينوبكم ثواب) ممكن نبعت من لبنان شوية مرضى مشلولين عشان يشفيهن الشيخ ابو اسماعين ببركاته.


.


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (26 مارس 2012)

*احلى حته فى الكلام*
*انهم فضلوا يبصوا لبعض بصات طويله وخصوصا فى عينيه ^_^*​


----------



## fouad78 (26 مارس 2012)

oesi no قال:


>


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الصراحة مضحك مبكي
أنا لا أستطيع أن أتخيل مصر تسقط بيد هؤلاء
الرب يكون معاكم
​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (27 مارس 2012)

*ممكن لو سمحتوا أستعارة للشيخ المبجل ...نحن في أمس الحاجة له في قمة بغداد المنعقدة قريباً .....يمكن يلمس كم رئيس وممثل وفد يشفيهم من الي همه فيه.....والفيزا على حسابي للشيخ - وكمان فندق 5 نجوم - ومعاه مساج اوكراني....ههههه*


----------



## happy angel (27 مارس 2012)

*بركاتك يا ابو سماعين ... مدددد*​


----------



## antonius (27 مارس 2012)

يااااااه 
مكنتش اعرف ان ابو اسماعيل بتوع رقية شرعيّة ..
يمكن يكون المهدي المنتظر , او حتى المسيح الدجال! لان الرسول قال ان الدجال سيخدع الكثيرين بمعجزات يعملها... صدق رسول اللات و العزة و المناة الثلاثة الفاجرة


----------



## ياسر رشدى (27 مارس 2012)

antonius قال:


> يااااااه
> مكنتش اعرف ان ابو اسماعيل بتوع رقية شرعيّة ..
> يمكن يكون المهدي المنتظر , او حتى المسيح الدجال! لان الرسول قال ان الدجال سيخدع الكثيرين بمعجزات يعملها... صدق رسول اللات و العزة و المناة الثلاثة الفاجرة


*رسول مين يا أخ أن-طن-يوس .. رجاء التوضيح :gun:!!*​


----------



## هالة الحب (27 مارس 2012)

انا هنتخبه علشان كلنا نبقى ولاد ابو اسماعين هههههههههه


----------



## Critic (27 مارس 2012)

بالذمة مش مكسور على دم امه وهو اتباعه !
هو فاكر نفسه مرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية ولا رئاسة جمعية الدروشة !


----------



## سرجيوُس (27 مارس 2012)

بركاتك يا سيدنا الشيخ


----------



## Alexander.t (27 مارس 2012)

تم تكذيب الخبر منه شخصياً ع قناة المحور ع ما اتذكر
يُغلق


----------

